# Go get Plex for Tivo



## dadrepus (Jan 4, 2012)

Why don't you people go talk the the developers for Plex and get them to build a Plex Client for their server software. If you did then you would have not only the ability to seamlessly display all the content one has saved on a computer or NAS but also all the channels they offer as well (and side-stepping many of the license problems with direct apps, such as hulu), since they are actually being accesses through a computer and not the TV or Tivo.

I really want this. No developer at Plex has picked up the idea because of the cost factor of purchasing a tivo and license. Maybe you can give them the stuff they need and allow them to SELL their app for a small fee. They get $5 for their appletv app and it is great.

I really want just 1 box I can display all my media with (and 1 remote) please!


----------



## macrho (Nov 19, 2005)

Hear! Hear!


----------



## johnner (May 7, 2012)

yes this is really a must. there is a thread on the plex forums about users willing to help fund the programming of this, see here: forums.plexapp.com/index.php/topic/38085-tivo-opens-up-sdk/page__gopid__261422#entry261422 sign up there and lets get people on board to get it done.


----------



## dadrepus (Jan 4, 2012)

johnner said:


> yes this is really a must. there is a thread on the plex forums about users willing to help fund the programming of this, see here: forums.plexapp.com/index.php/topic/38085-tivo-opens-up-sdk/page__gopid__261422#entry261422 sign up there and lets get people on board to get it done.


Yes, I started that thread as well.


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

What happened to this: http://wiki.plexapp.com/index.php/TiVo The download link is broken.


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

ebf said:


> What happened to this: http://wiki.plexapp.com/index.php/TiVo The download link is broken.


Maybe it's on the app store like the page says or maybe not. I don't see it in the appstore either.


----------

